# The return of the Xingyi addict



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2012)

&#8230;and what I learned from Jun Fan Gung Fu....aka another in my long line of :duh: moments

As I was getting my butt kicked and training a simultaneous block punch in the Jun Fan class I spent way too little time in (still have bruises on my chest to prove it :EG I realized that this is exactly what Paoquan is doing and the same could be said for  Zuanquan, and Hengquan, depending on the application and for that matter also Piquan. 

In Xingyi attack is attack and defense is attack but for some reason I never looked at any of it as a simultaneous block punch. Also my very brief training in Jun fan has given me a needed kick in the pants and shown me ways to train what I have been training better, or at least more intensely, as well as given me a clear path to follow as it applies to training ICMA.


:yinyang:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome back, then!


----------

